# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Edukata familjare dhe marrëdhëniet "prind_femijë",ndikojnë në jetën tonë!

## INFINITY©

Sot ne mengjes kur po ngisja makinen per ne pune degjova nje kenge ne radio "Because of you" nga Kelly Clarkson dhe eshte vertet nje kenge e dhimbshme por qe per shume njerez mund te jete aktuale apo dicka qe ata kane perjetuar. Kjo eshte nje kenge ku ajo i drejtohet babait te saj dhe e ben ate fajtor per cfare po ndodh me vete kengetaren kur vjen puna te besimi ndaj nje mashkulli apo tek lejimi per nje djale qe ta doje ate. Megjithese ajo tani ka nje maredhenie disi te mire me babane e saj, keqtrajtimi qe ai i beri nenes se saj, hapi nje plage shume te rende per kete vajze qe edhe pse kane kaluar shume vite nuk eshte mbyllur akoma por ka lene shume pasoja tek ajo. 

Lidhja qe vajza ka me babane e saj eshte shume e vecante dhe mund te ndikoj jashte mase ne jeten e saj kur vjen puna ne maredheniet me nje djale. Nqs ajo ka pare qe babai i saj e ka trajtuar mamane shume mire, atehere ajo e ka me te lehte per te besuar nje djale dhe per t'i falur zemren dikujt. Nqs ajo e ka pare babane qe ta qelloj te emen apo te zihen ne cdo minute, ajo mund ta bej nje vajze qe te jete me e ndrojtur per te qene ne nje maredhenie me nje djale sepse ajo tashme ka krijuar nje ide per meshkujt qe do doje kohe qe te ndryshoje ne mendjen e saj.

Sa do qe nuk duam ta pranojme por eshte mese e vertet qe shqiptaret njihen per nje keqtrajtim te femrave (megjithese sa vjen dhe kohet po ndryshojne sepse edhe femrat nuk e lejojne me kete gje, kur me pare kjo ishte mese normale). Vajza, a besoni ju se maredhenia qe ju keni me babane tuaj, keshillat qe ai ju ka dhene dhe ju jep, menyra se si e ka trajtuar dhe e trajton mamane tuaj, ka nje impakt si si e trajtoni ju nje mashkull, sa besoni te ai, sa i hapeni atij apo sa e mbyllur jeni me dike? Cuna, a ka maredhenia e prinderve tuaj ndonje impakt se si ju e trajtoni partneren tuaj?

Mendimi im: Per mua babai im nuk eshte thjesht prindi im, por nje shok qe mund t'i shkoj per t'i kerkuar keshille, ai eshte HEROI im. Me ka mesuar shume per shume gjera ne jete por me teper e ka treguar me veprimet e tij. Mendoj se lidhja baba-bije eshte shume e rendesishme ne formimin e nje femre dhe ne menyren se si ajo e shikon nje djale.

Ja dhe kenga:




Respekte,

DeAdA

----------


## Alienated

> Sot ne mengjes kur po drivoja ***
> DeAdA


Kelly Clarkson dhe kenga Because of You (si dhe Breakaway) me pelqen shume.

----------


## PYETESORI

Because of You shum kenge e mir
edhe babi im eshte heroi im pasi me ka bere don zhuan  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## viktoria123

mardheniet e prinderve si dhe mardheniet prind- femij  luajn nje rol shume te rendsishemne formimin e femijve te tyre...te marresh  nje vendim te sjellesh nje vogelush ne jet duhet te sigurohesh fillimisht qe mardhenia prind-prind te funksionoj normalisht dhe mbasi te jet arritur kjo...te pregatitesh per nje mardhenie te re prind -femij e cila nevojit edukim dhe durim....urime per temen Deada

----------


## xfiles

Ndikojne shume fare, jane themeloret, ato na edukojne.
Mardhenie te mira prind-femije perkthehen ne mardhenie te mira femije-shoqeri.
Nje femije me probleme ne familje do pasqyroje kete gje dhe ne karakterin e tij ne mardhenie me shoket.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Keto marrdhenie stabilizojne jete familjare dhe te ardhmen e nje familjeje.
Familja eshte thelbi i civilizimit aktual. Eshte njesia baze e shoqerise sone.
Me keto kohet moderne... familja po cthurret edhe po bertasim rrofte individi... prinder qe divorcohen... femije qe i braktisin prinderit te vdesin te vetem neper azile...
Me prishjen e familjes shikojeni pak ku po shkon bota... ?

----------


## drague

> Ndikojne shume fare, jane themeloret, ato na edukojne.
> Mardhenie te mira prind-femije perkthehen ne mardhenie te mira femije-shoqeri.
> Nje femije me probleme ne familje do pasqyroje kete gje dhe ne karakterin e tij ne mardhenie me shoket.


Ti do te behesh baba shum i mire.por nje keshille femijet po i tolerove shum te dalin jasht kontrollit.nga nji parc u dun,se kan thon kot pleqt

----------


## xfiles

> Ti do te behesh baba shum i mire.por nje keshille femijet po i tolerove shum te dalin jasht kontrollit.nga nji parc u dun,se kan thon kot pleqt


nuk e kisha fjalen per tolerance te tepert, 
dhe une kam ngrene dacka sa te mund  :ngerdheshje: , dhe tani i falenderoj.

----------

